# equivalence formula for A-level



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

WHAT IS THE EQUIVALENCE FORMULA OF IBCC FOR A-LEVEL STUDENTS?I KNOW THEY HAVE TOTAL MARKS OF 1100 BUT HOW THEY CALCULATE?PLZ HELP?#confused


----------



## toxicdevil (Nov 27, 2011)

800 for the 8 subjects of O levels.
300 for 3 subjects of A levels.


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

THANKS! but what formula will they apply to get aggregate for admission in med school?


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

^If I am not mistaken, your question has been answered in a lot of different threads =D
There is a Sticky Thread called IBCC Equivalence  Add it to your subscriptions and try to read through it....I am pretty sure you can get the answer to your question in there!
Hope this helps!
Sincerely,
Iqrarocks!


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks I will.


----------



## fappinpotter (Nov 30, 2011)

you get a 90% on A*, an 85% on an A, a 75% on a B n so on....


----------

